# [Maxishine] 2x VelociRaptor (RAID-0)



## weezymagic

sry for off topic but whered the chair (new) come from?


----------



## maxishine

Its from Autotecnica in Melbourne, if thats what your asking?


----------



## Xecuter2

Like 70$ per drive. Worse random access, but still.. transfers and load times are amazing.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 








Like 70$ per drive. Worse random access, but still.. transfers and load times are amazing.

Wait...Huh? What? I AM SO CONFUSED!?!?!







2747MB/s?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mhill2029

That's a glitch btw that enormous burst rate..


----------



## Xecuter2

The burst is a glitch with write caching, but the sustained is correct







Still though, veloci's look like good drives, but I am not sure about the cost.


----------



## FearMeansControl

... Finally making my 15K scsi's a little tight in the collar


----------



## Khelben

Sorry for the off-topic but since you mentioned the chair......


----------



## maxishine

what harddrive are you running Xecuter2 ?


----------



## Xecuter2

4 single platter 320gb western digital's, part of it raid 0 (about 200gb) which is all I need and the rest in a raid 5 array.


----------



## maxishine

wow thats very impressive performance, how did you get HDtach 3.0.4 to work with Vista 64? when i try installing it it says not compatible and is only for XP.


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxishine*


wow thats very impressive performance, how did you get HDtach 3.0.4 to work with Vista 64? when i try installing it it says not compatible and is only for XP.


Run it in xp compatibility mode.


----------



## namtlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxishine*


wow thats very impressive performance, how did you get HDtach 3.0.4 to work with Vista 64? when i try installing it it says not compatible and is only for XP.


Run in the compatability mode for XP. Just found that out now


----------



## scottb75

Have you tried turning off NCQ for the Velociraptors in Raid? In Vista you could do this by going into device manager, under 'storage controllers', click on the Nvidia nForce Serial ATA Controller at the bottom (assuming you are using your 780i mobo). Turning off the NCQ might help with the sequential read speed by making it not so all over the place (atleast it did with the 150GB Raptors).


----------



## Criswell

Wasn't Xecuter2's test on a partition?


----------



## maxishine

I tried a Partition, it didnt make a difference.


----------



## maxishine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
Have you tried turning off NCQ for the Velociraptors in Raid? In Vista you could do this by going into device manager, under 'storage controllers', click on the Nvidia nForce Serial ATA Controller at the bottom (assuming you are using your 780i mobo). Turning off the NCQ might help with the sequential read speed by making it not so all over the place (atleast it did with the 150GB Raptors).

I have Vista and I am running a 790i Ultra Motherboard, when I click on the Nforce storage controller there is no option for Native Command Queuing


----------



## maxishine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxishine* 
I have Vista and I am running a 790i Ultra Motherboard, when I click on the Nforce storage controller there is no option for Native Command Queuing

Ok I found NCQ under Nvidia Nforce Serial Sata Controller, i disabled it the results are a little better.


----------



## Blameless

NCQ is well worth the small hit in sustained transfers.


----------



## maxishine

I also Disabled Drive indexing which also helped and im near 200 MB/s now and the Graph has a lot less spikes


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


Wasn't Xecuter2's test on a partition?


That is the best way to make larger fast drives, even faster and with a better access time. I don't need over 1TB of raid 0 space so it works out perfect.


----------



## Mhill2029

Update added:
*2x WD 300GB VelociRaptor's in RAID-0 (64K Stripe)* *NCQ & Indexing OFF*


----------



## -=sT3V3=-

Thanks for the information! Good read!
My 3Xraptor 150 raid 0 max sustained speed is 215MB/S, and i get 156MB/S with only 2 raptor 150's in a raid.
Id say those veloci's need firmware adjustments!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=sT3V3=-*


Thanks for the information! Good read!
My 3Xraptor 150 raid 0 max sustained speed is 215MB/S, and i get 156MB/S with only 2 raptor 150's in a raid.
Id say those veloci's need firmware adjustments!


I have been thinking this myself, and did discuss this with maxishine. According to a review at andatech i believe they had issues with their first sample VelociRaptor. They were sent a replacement drive by WD with newer firmware and it made a hell of a lot of difference.


----------



## Mhill2029

Update: Video added inc ss of 32k Stripe improvement hitting 204mb/sec avg


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*


That's a glitch btw that enormous burst rate..


you're maxishine? lol the way you typed that up I would use you are maxishine


----------



## Halo2Vista

i wonder how it would do with 4x Velociraptors....


----------



## niCe99

the velociraptor worth the upgrade from a raptor 150gb?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *niCe99*


the velociraptor worth the upgrade from a raptor 150gb?


Run HDTach for yourself and compare your Raptor against the single VelociRaptor


----------



## maxishine

I have noticed Games Installation and load times are faster, i Installed CS and it was 1min faster than the old raptor, it's not worth the $399 asking price though.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxishine*


I have noticed Games Installation and load times are faster, i Installed CS and it was 1min faster than the old raptor, it's not worth the $399 asking price though.


You mean $299.


----------



## Benny99

399 australian dollar

299 us dollar


----------



## maxishine

Too Expensive if you ask me, and not a neccessity for gamers.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
399 australian dollar

299 us dollar









oh









Either way yeah, its way too much. And now that we know that their RAID0 performance is kind of fishy, thats even less of a reason to buy one.


----------



## markatto

It's pretty standard to include a link to the original page fyi.


----------



## markatto

although i'm sure he just forgot.
http://www.maxishine.com.au/document...citaptors.html

Not worth the money for me- i already got 2x7200.10 250 (what he tested, actually)- seems wiser to save the money for a nehalem setup

They're MUCH more bang-per-buck than a SAS setup, though; for a 5k rig or budget server, these would kick ass!


----------



## maxishine

im going to install Vista on the Third riig and do some loading times comparisons with the VR's


----------



## jinja_ninja

I think getting two good 7200.11 drives in RAID0 is the best option in terms of Price/Performance.

The new Raptors are cool, but they hit your wallet hard with no huge benefit.


----------



## hereonyourown

thanks for the benchmark!!! looking to get one of those for my mac mini


----------



## maxishine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
I think getting two good 7200.11 drives in RAID0 is the best option in terms of Price/Performance.

The new Raptors are cool, but they hit your wallet hard with no huge benefit.

They are stupidly expensive I must admit, I wouldnt reccomend them because of the price.


----------



## Microsis

did someone get a priest? cuz this thread just got resurrected!


----------



## maxishine

lol


----------

